# The most thread on Boxing!



## Nobody (May 28, 2007)

The most thread when we have those question that you just need to know for trivia by all means if you know more of these like most knock outs and most consecutive knock outs these are just list for boxing.  If you find some info add it please.

This is about finding those answers you have always wanted to know,
Like who hold the most fights in boxing?

BOXERS WITH 200 OR MORE CAREER BOUTS 
Compiled by Barry Deskins and Mike DeLisa 


BOXER TOTAL CAREER 

Abe the Newsboy --- --- 
Len Wickwar 464 1928-1947 
Wildcat Monte 365 1923-1937 
Jack Britton 357 1905-1930 
Johnny Dundee 340 1910-1932 
Reggie Strickland 325 1987-2003 
Sam Langford 322 unconfirmed 1902-1926 
Tiger Jack Fox 321 (?) 
K.O. Morgan 320 (?) 
Billy Bird 318 1920-1948 
George Marsden 311 1927-1946 
Duke Tramel 266 1922-1936 
Harry Greb 302 1913-1926 
Maxie Rosenbloom 299 1923-1939 
Harold Ratchford 292 1919-1939 
Young Stribling 290 1921-1933 
Tiger Bert Ison 289 1929-1939 
Ted (Kid) Lewis 282 (283?) 1909-1929 
Kid Beebe 280 1900-1915 
Arnold (Kid) Sheppard 276 1929-1939 
Eddie Anderson 275 1920-1936 
Battling Levinsky 274 (290?) 1910-1929 
Young Erne 267 1900-1917 
Baby Stribling 265 1923-1938 
Harry Stone 250 1923-1939 
Dave Shade 248 1918-1935 
Freddie Miller 248 (246?) 1927-1940 
Young Farrell 247 1917-1928 
Jack Dillon 245 1908-1923 
Benny Bass 244 1919-1940 
Memphis Pal Moore 243 1913-1930 
Willie Pep 242 (241?) 1940-1966 
Fritzie Zivic 233 1931-1949 
Joe Glick 232 1921-1934 
Benny Valger 230 1916-1932 
Jack Casey 224 1926-1942 
Harry Corbett 219 1921-1936 
Buck Smith 219 1987-2003 
Archie Moore 218 1936-1963 
Frankie Mason 213 1907-1924 
Benny Bass 213 (238?) 1921-1940 
Leo Houck 212 1902-1926 
Benny Leonard 212 1911-1932 
Jackie Clark 208 1913-1923* (?) 
Albert (Chalky) Wright 206 1928-1948 
Walter Mohr 206 1912-1922 
Len Tiger Smith 206 1927-1938 
Tod Morgan 205 1920- 
Sugar Ray Robinson 202 1940-1965 
Simmie Black 201 --- 
Kid Williams 201 1910-1929 
Chuck Wiggins 200 (?) 1916-1929* 
Peter Buckley 200 



Example 


Len Wickwar 464 1928-1947 

BoxerBouts..Active 
Len Wickwar.....464.....1928-1947
http://www.boxrec.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=38939
With respect to the great bringer of knowledge in this one i post the thread an forum i found this on thank you berry of boxrec.com for your time spent researching an than posting such odd list.  To all others that come here by all means add to this thread what you have knowledge of any list that is worth it.  Also, i hope this keeps martial talk out of being in trouble.


----------

